# my newest tiel



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

so, i went to the bird show and sale in morganton, nc today and i walked out with this



also picked up some 1 and 3 ml syringes with some tips for feeding babies....keetman

p.s. it was so hard walking out with just 1 bird


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*GORGEOUS! :wow:
Do you know if your new 'tiel is male or female?
How old is s/he and have you named him/her yet?*


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *GORGEOUS! :wow:
> Do you know if your new 'tiel is male or female?
> How old is s/he and have you named him/her yet?*


well i went hunting for a male, i checked it and determined it was a female, so i went over to a friend and got her opinion, she said it was a male, now since she has had tiels for a lot longer than me, i went with what she said. will see in a day or 2. the bird is bout 2 1/2 yrs old. dont have a name yet. if only i had the room i prolly would have walked out with a pair of macaws too. there was some beautiful milligolds there, they were very pretty....keetman


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful tiel! I'm going to a bird fair tomorrow. It's a dangerous situation for sure! But you 'did good' coming home with only one bird. I'm proud of you! LOL


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikey Did It said:


> Beautiful tiel! I'm going to a bird fair tomorrow. It's a dangerous situation for sure! But you 'did good' coming home with only one bird. I'm proud of you! LOL


im still debating if i wanna go tomorrow and try to find some great deals lol. hope u find what ur looking for....keetman


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...real pretty....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your new tiel is absolutely drop dead gorgeous!! :loveeyes: Congratulations!


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

keetman said:


> if only i had the room i prolly would have walked out with a pair of macaws too. ....keetman


this is the pair i would have got'n if only i had more room lol


----------

